# COD Black Ops?



## soundfreak28 (Jun 2, 2010)

What are your opinions of the new COD Black Ops that will be coming out? I've been a fan of the COD series for a long time, since the first one. I gotta say I wish they'd come out with another WWII one. I never got around to playing World At War which "looked" awesome, what with its flame throwers and destructible world, but the word from friends was that it was not worth it. So what about Black Ops? The next flop or next hit?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

This is a tough question to answer since there are some unknown factors here, first and most important the switching of studios, Infinite Ward did MW2 and now it will be Treyarch for Black Ops and all other COD releases for the foreseeable future. This will be Treyarch's first go around with the COD franchise so there will be some differences from what IW has done in the past how much? who knows. If I was to base an opinion on trailers and what has been written so far, it looks interesting but I will hold off on judgment till I'm able to get it in my hands or rather in my console.


----------



## adamden02 (May 7, 2011)

I am also fan of COD series. COD black ops is my best game. I am waiting of next part of this game.


----------



## adinden01 (May 7, 2011)

I have Collection of COD games. But my best game is COD Black Ops because this game story is very different of other COD.


----------

